# The Adventures of Merlin



## bunbunbinkie (May 8, 2008)

Howdy everyone! I'm dedicating this little "space" to Merlin; my 10 week old Holland Lop bun bun.



Honestly, I have a really hard time calling him Merlin. I coined the name off of a fancy ink pen brand... cause he reminds me of ink spilled all over white paper.... I tend to call him "bun bun" or similar annoying pet names that only sound cute and normal to me.MDMMDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDMDMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFMFF=

Sorry about that, Merlin wanted to contribute :bunnyheart

He decided that I must have some more of that yummy green stuff hiding somewhere...maybe in the weird glowing black box......and there he goes under my bed again. He likes to re-arrange the boxes I have under there... guess he doesn't feel too fond of my interior decorating skills. 

I find it funny that he loves to play with the things I don't want him to... my shorts,backpack,purse.... the straw mat, carboard houses, willow chews, and rattle just aren't fun cause, well.... those are his.

Litter training is going suprisingly well considering how young he is.... its like he was doing it all along... ( knocking heavily on wood right now...just to be safe):litterhealthy:

We went outside again today to play... he heard a hawk or something (I heard it too) and got scared.... but not before he let out a binkie or seven....

Heidi, one of my doggies, just opened the door... She and Merlin seem to be getting along really well, I think she misses her Olie bunners though.... I do too. Merlin and him would have gotten along great I think.:cry2

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Merlin 10 weeks[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Oliver 9 weeks:rainbow:[/align]


----------



## polly (May 9, 2008)

Your buns are adorable hope to see more piccies :biggrin2:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 13, 2008)

Merlin was *ESPECIALLY* adiment about getting out early this morning... my one day to snooze:zzzzzin. He started playing with his hangy bell thing starting at 6:45... and then proceeded to begin tugging at the bars of his cage till 7:00 when I reluctantly got up to let him out....

On Saturday I had decided to try keeping him in my room in a larger cage.... Im slightly allergic to rabbits and hay (but of course I can't stand not having them in my life, so alas, I just put up with it:big wink. It's going pretty well this time.... I tried doing the same thing with Oliver but I immediately contracted a upper respiratory infection within 2 days of having him in my room permanently and the doctor said "no more bunnies jumpin' on the bed", so he had to stay out in the hallway.Oliver always made me sneeze, but Merlin doesn't seem to bother me too much, and he's coming along *VERY* well with his potty training:bow:litterhealthy:

He has set up camp under my bed, alot like Oliver did.... its dark and tunnely in there...a great place to sleep! He has also found that he can shimmy his tiny body behind my fish tank, and then scratch around like hell to get my attention because I'll think he's "trapped":surrender. The little squirt. I snapped some pics of him playing around, Enjoy!!!!






*Thats possibly the most angry face on a bunny I've ever seen! He wants out... NOW!!!!!!*






*A mini binkie on my bed.....*






*Has anyone seen Merlin???:shhhh:*






*The middle of a binkie on his favorite binkie place... my carpet.... couldn't you just pinch those bunny buns???!!!*






*Hey Mom! Mom! How'd you get up there? Mom! Hey!*


----------



## juliew19673 (May 13, 2008)

Merlin the Mischevious Bun! Too cute and too funny!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 14, 2008)

Merlin is so cute!!! You can just by looking at thepictures how much personality he has!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 29, 2008)

Merlin and I haven't had much time to blog...he's been busy growing upand I have been busy at work.anic:

I really think he has about trippled in size (I forgot how fast they grow!) He's about 14/15 weeks, and acts every bit like a defiant teenager!:brat:He thinks he owns the place now, opening doors, removing clothes from hangers, picking up my keys and tossing them in places I won't think to look, taking the bookmarks out of my books and waving them around in the air... what a little STINKER!!!

Just now he re-arranged my folded clothes so he could make a tunnel out of them, and is currently sleeping in the middle of it all.:yawn::zzzzz

And just the other day I caught him tipping his food container over and shredding his hay bags. He had PLENTY in his house to eat, but maybe it smelled tastier because I didn't want him to have THAT particular stuff.

My boyfriend is getting ready to build him a two storycondo, which I can't wait to help him with. He bought Merlin a "Pet Tent" and oh my goodness does Merlin love it!! He sleeps in that thing like a king, and it's now the only place where he will do dead bunny flops. The website for the tents is http://www.pettent.com but when I tried to go on it today the site woudn't load. I really think they are absolutely FABULOUS for buns... I'm going to try to post some pictures of Merlin's tent this weekend to show everyone. The one Tim (my boyfriend) got for Merlin has a palm tree print on it. very cute!!!

So long for now, I think I'm going to takeafter Merlin and get some ZzzZZzzz's.:yawn:

_**Update**_

_Here is Merlin's Bachelor Pad:_


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

I just love Merlin's antics - lol! And I've walked by those pet tents a thousand times wondering if Baxter! would like one - I think I may have to pick him up one soon..

I wonder what Merlin is going to think of the condo? Can't wait to hear!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 4, 2008)

Merlin's Motion Picture Debut.... Hope this works!!!

**It's a rather long video... the end is the very best part so if your pressed for time feel free to "fast foward" through the first 3/4 of it.... I realized just how long I have to wait for Merlin to get over being camera shy!:blushan::camera

" ALT="">


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 4, 2008)

:crashOKay... just kidding.. can't get the video to show up on here... it shows up when Im typing the post, but when I actually post it... it doesn't work.... GRRRRR:banghead

I'll keep trying....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2008)

I want you to know that I LOVE Merlin. He is so adorable, and looks so much like my Tallulah... I mean, his face and body shape is so reminiscent of her. Her widdle earsies stood up most of the time when she was a baby, and she always had the ability to lift them up. I want to reach out and pet Merlin. You should post lots more pictures of him to help me feel better! He really does help... I think I need another Holland Lop!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww, thanks SnowyShiloh! I always thought Tallulah reminded me of Merlin, their personalities are so similar, and they both are little kissy faces!! If Merlin could meet you, I'd bet he'd hop right up to you and kiss your face! He LOVES to give bunny kisses. I'm glad that Merlin has given you a little peace in your heart, I am still shocked (as I know you are too) little Tallulah has left us. She was such an extraordinarily beautiful girl, such a sweetheart. I told Merlin that she was his girlfriend. I took some quick photos last night and a video with my camera.The video is rather long, but full of Merlin-isms and he does a couple binkies at the end.






*Merlin snoozing in his hay box....*






*...trying to find something to eat.... yep he's SOOOOO starved!*






*Enjoying a little nibble off of the camera box*

Merlin's Movie:

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/swii7PuZlLg[/flash]



*-Kayleigh and Merlin*


----------



## Haley (Jun 5, 2008)

Merlin is so adorable! I can tell he's getting his adult coat in- his fur looks so pretty!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww... Thanks! I guess he _is _growing up, isn't he? *snif snif* I didn't really notice it, but now that you mention it his coat has changed. My wittle Merlie isn't a baby any more!ink iris:


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 8, 2008)

*bunbunbinkie wrote: *







*-Kayleigh and Merlin*



5:04 looks likes he has black dumbo ears! lol:inlove:too cute bunbunbinkie


----------



## cheryl (Jun 8, 2008)

Aww Merlin's so cute...he's so sweet looking...i just love the video you took of him...so cute!! 

Cheryl


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 8, 2008)

*maisy126 wrote: *


> 5:04 looks likes he has black dumbo ears! lol:inlove:too cute bunbunbinkie



HAHA!!:laughsmiley:He sure does!! Thats a great nickname for him!!!

He's VERY mad at me right now:tantrum:... I had to put some mineral oil in his ears earlier today and since then if he sees me he turns his back to me:grumpy:. I tried to "make peace" and gave him his favorite treat and some cilantro..which he couldn't resist:eats:, but he is continuing to ignore me. I think it's so cute how buns will tend to hold grudges for a little while.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 8, 2008)

Merlin is just SO CUTE! EEEEK! He reminds me so much of a bunny I had once called Annabel, 'cept her ears flopped eventually.

I love all the pics of him exploring, he has that naughty baby bunny glint in his eye .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Merlin is just SO cute! I want to reach through the screen and pet him lol! 

All the pictures, video and stories are adorable, he sounds so cheeky and adventurous, it reminds me of my Chalk, she's just as cheeky!! 

GREAT blog! 

Jen xx


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 11, 2008)

Merlin has had quite the day. I was off, so he spent the entire day out and about..but of course hechose to sleep in his bachelor pad once he had enough playtime.:sleep:

Merlin has formed quite a special bond with my boyfriend, Tim. He will sit there and "groom" Tim forever... I think the longest has been 20 minutes. I try not to let Tim know that I am jealous, so I just casualy say "Merlin is grooming you only because he thinks your dirty!" haha. Merlin will give me kisses and groom me a little as well, but he has to be "in the mood". He always seems to be the the mood to kiss Tim.

Doesn't he know that I'm the one who takes care of him and buys him toys and good yummy food??:bow:brownbunny Not to mention clean up the horrible messes he makes?!!:vacuum::sweepI'm only _half_kidding... I think it'skinda cutethat Merlin is obsessed with making out with my boyfriend.

Here is a video I took this morning of Merlin and Tim. (Tim was still sleeping):

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/61iMxkbQvf8[/flash]




Today my Dad helped me place a sheet under the box-spring of my bed. Oliver once had a feild day ripping down the tissue paper like lining that was originally put there. Merlin has taken a strong liking to getting up under there now as well, and I'm worried that someone will **PLOP** down on the bed and hurt Merlin. We used a thick bed sheet and a staple gun. We were chuckling about what Merlin would think when he crawled underneath my bed again. I can see him now... "What the *%$#*! Who put this here??? Mom!!! "

-Kayleigh and Merlin:bunnyhug:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 11, 2008)

That is so funny!!! I'm surprised he didn't wake up..


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 2, 2008)

Merlin has been very busy moving..... into his new "crib"!! Tim (my boyfriend) and I spent a couple weeks making the plans to build Merlie a homemade condo, and after much bickeringullhair:and banging:construction we managed to pull it together:







*The Bunny Pad*






*Downstairs-Bathroom, Kitchen*






*Upstairs-Bedroom/Lounge*


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow that looks cool! Does he like it? I want to build my own rabbit cages too, I am sick of not being able to find NIC cubes here :grumpy:.

What's in the little attic bit at the top? I see a door.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks! Tim really outdid himself (especially on the roof..hehe) Merlin really seems to love it, it took him a couple days to figure out the stairs. I had to "help" him. I originally was going to do an NIC cage but Tim insisted on building him a "house" instead. I can imagine the NIC panels are hard to find for you... I couldn't even find them anywhere! I know I could have gotten them online, but Tim was determined to build his house himself.

The attic is storage (I thought of that idea) I put his hay, food ect up there. I figured I could use it seeing as how Tim made this huge roof, lol.

All Merlin needs now is his queen to complete his castle


----------



## missyscove (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, Merlin has really grown.
That's an impressive cage.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, Merlin seems to be *LOVING* his new house. Sometimes he doesn't want to come out (which is something he never did in his other cage). He's a goof...and he's getting older. I just realized today how much bigger his is, it's like it happened overnight. He went from wee tiny baby to a big boy so quick.

I found a box and placed in on my bed (Merlin's favorite place to play) and draped a blaket over one end. Here are some pictures I took:





















He is such a kissy face lover boy

I am worried though, that he is upset/depressed because of the new bunny, Marina. He is eating/drinking okay, but he seems to be eating less pellets than normal (or just slower than normal) and his activity level has decreased a tiny bit. Maybe it's a mixture of the new bunny and the fact that he is getting older...but I thought that right now (he's 5 months) would be his most active time. He still goes crazy a couple of times a day when I let him out, does dead bunny flops ALL the time and loves all over averyone, but he doesn't seem as rambunctious (spelling) as he used to be. :sigh:

I think maybe I'm paranoid. I watch him sometimes when he is sleeping (or at least I think he's sleeping) and he looks like he's either dreaming or fighting to stay away. His whiskers and face muscles twitch and his head bobs a little, then he either drops his head down, or pops up really quick. :huhHe gets a good amount of play time, a little (10-15 mins) in the AM before I go to work and 4-5 hours on average when I get home. Maybe he just wears himself out?

Anyways, he has an appointment to get neutered on Monday the 7th. I'll be by his side the whole time (I work at a Veterinary Hospital) and I'll be able to spend the rest of the day with him, so I'm so very thankful for that. I'd be a train wreck if I couldn't be there with him. I'm lucky I can "go behind the scenes", caused I'd be one pain in the a$$ client if I couldn't.:stikpokeanic:

I know this is Merlin's Blog, but I guess now It'll be Marina's too. Here'sa little bit about her:

She came from a Dutch breeder in Inverness, Florida called Alpine Acres Rabbitry here is their site if you are interested:

http://www.alpineacresrabbitry.com

I got her on Wednesday 7/1, I met the breederinTampa, as she was going that way anyways and it would be convienient for both of us. She has a very nice rabbilty from the looks of it and beautiful Dutchies. Marina was the only bunny they had for sale (I'm guessing they decided to keep the others for breeding stock or the other littermates had found homes already). A couple of things happened that made me think that I haden't found Marina by accident. So I decided to buy her and take her home in hopes of eventually bonding her with Merlin.

When I got her home she was terrified. I can't say I blamed her. The car ride, the new smells, the grumpy bunny next door, the dogs...EEKKK! She seemed interested in attention but when I went to pet her she'd growl, thump and back away.Her and Merlin had a few disagreements:boxing throught the cage bars and she got a tiny blood blister on her lip. Poor girlie.

Well its been a few days, and she really has come out of ther shell. She isn't too shure about being allowed out to roam at her leisure, and when she is out she hurries around looking at everything suspiciously but she's getting the hang of it I think. She was one of 80 rabbits so she probably doesn't know what being a house bun is all about, but she will


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried posting pictures of Marina 5 times but it's not working. I'll try again later....:X:grumpy:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay. I'm going to give posting Marina's pictures another go.

Here she is the same day I brought her home:











And here she is just a few days ago, enjoying her first time "out"


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 9, 2008)

**************UPDATE******************

After taking Merlin in to be neutered today, I have discovered that Merlin is not a boy, but a GIRL.:thud: Im absolutely shocked! Haha, it makes me feel better though knowing that the Doctor also thought he* was a boy on his first visit 2 months ago.

Needles to say , Merlin (now Merlie) did not get neutered today. I shall bring her back in in 3 months to be spayed.

:embarrassed:Kayleigh and Merlie:mrsthumper:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Nov 4, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~WE"RE BACK~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!

So, after about a 4 month long "hiatus" (or lack of a better term) Merlie* (yep, _she _is still a girl)and I are back at it. I've not had computer access in almost that long and I also had some other "set backs" (including a suprise engagement!) YaY!!! But enough about me.... lets direct our attention to Merlie.

She's an adult now...about 9 months old. I actually just brought her home from being spayed. She's pretty much a space cadet right now, but she made sure she let me know who's boss on the way home (I'll give you a clue.... I am mosy certainly NOT the boss...ever.):nope: I am so very pleased with how well the vet said she did with the surgery, although she was the tinyest bit concerned with a slight elevation in one of her liver enzymes. I'll be taking her back in about 1 month for a recheck. 

It's really amazing just how quickly her personality changed when she went through bunny puberty. She still isa cuddley little kissy face, but on her terms. She refuses to be picked up and taken out of her cage. She must get out herself _or else. :devil_She laid claim to certain places on my bed, and only certain people at certain times are allowed to sit there. She is a little brat, and she knows it. She has really taking a liking to my *fiance* Tim. They are great buddies, and if he is in the room, you better believe Merlie thinks no one else exists.

Thats all I have time to write....I'm too wrapped up in watching Merlie... yeah, yeah, I know...I'm a nervous nelly. Keep her in your prayers:bunnyheart

It's nice to be back again:bunnydance:

Kayleigh:bowMerlie:bed:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 5, 2008)

Kayleigh, you forgot the Merlie pictures! She sounds so sweet and sassy :biggrin2: I'm glad the spay went pretty well, keep us updated on the liver enzymes. Also, congrats on the engagement! 

While you were gone, I got my new bunny girl!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been meaning to post some pictures I randomly took of Merlie, but between finals and work I haven't had much free computer time 

Here is a few pictures I have taken in the last couple months...nothing special...oh, well wait, they are special cause they have Merlie in them! Duh!:biggrin2:














And here are a couple shots I got of Merlie giving me kisses... I'm a lucky bunny mommy, she does this all the time! I really do think she is trying to groom me because (and I know it's kinda yucky...) my face is kinda oily, and she must think its dirty....or she just loves me alot. She kisses my fiance too, but nobody else really.














You can just see her little tounge! What a lover she is! (Well sometimes). I think she has mellowed out a tiny bit since her spay, but that could just be me imagining it. I can't believe she'lll be a year old in Feburary!

Well, sadlythats all the time I have today... until next time...

Kayleighand Merlie:bunnybutt:


----------

